# Fish were in a frenzy last night



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Caught a little of everything last night.
9lb. bluecat
6lb. flathead
14lb. stiper
lost 3 good fish to debris,one was pulling my boat up river then the hook pulled.
The bite was great from dark til about 12am,then they shut down.
Only landed 3 but it's a cooler full.Gonna throw em in lake Crisco!!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

nice


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, it's been a long time since I have been in freshwater. gonna have to try it again one day.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish, looks like a dark blue cat to me.


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

It is a blue,dont know why I wrote channel.
not enough sleep i guess..lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work sir & good eats for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's lake crisco Jeremy?


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

Lake Crisco. LOL


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good eats


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! Lake Crisco is the best place to put them! And I'm stuck at work! LOL! Good job!


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks,might go again tonight will let yall know how it goes.
Fried those up last night....wow it was tasty!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Jeremy...... Danny..... Hope ur feeling well brother


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

Well me and the wife went Saturday night til 11:30 not a bite of course when you brag to her about all the action you had night before..LOL
Had a few baits left in the live well and launched at dark fished til around 11pm and was able to catch one flathead 13lbs..Still thankful for the fish,flathead fishing can be tough(boring)at times.

BTW doing ok Danny,hope you and your family are also.I'll stop in and see you some time!


----------

